# Which Chaos God would you serve?



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

If you joined Chaos which of the Dark Gods would you worship.

I personally would worship the Lord of Decay, Nurgle, for several reasons. 1. He takes away the pain of his followers, 2. He protects them from death and makes them immortal to age, 3. He actually cares about his followers and doesn't turn on them.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

tzeentch just because i can scheme a lot then and trow blue balls of fire


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

you should add a poll
Tzeench or Slaanesh. Both give you the ability to become powerful politically


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I would follow Tzeentch as knowledge bring power with it. 

Tzeentch protects as well, all are pieces in the grand game and the useful pieces are best kept to be used again. Plus it would be immensly cool to be able to have that much psycic power at your disposal. Of course all you really do is sit in a libary and read books, perfect existance for the the more laid back heretic.


----------



## screenedwings (Mar 5, 2010)

khorne, super strength, blood bath, RED!


----------



## bunji213 (Dec 11, 2009)

slaneesh, jizzing ones self to the extreem. and you get better reflexes to boot. nipples for the boob god!


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Is undivided a choice? I choose all of the above.


----------



## Leirasapostle (Apr 4, 2010)

id follow Khorne, rage issues....


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

For the Emp--- *shots self*

joking aside l guess Nurgle as well due to the fact he is the only one who dosnt kill his own man and loves them :biggrin:

wait what am l saying l must not suffer the witch to live *reloads gun*


----------



## magnus962 (Mar 8, 2010)

Probably Khorne for me. Nurgle is gross. Slaneesh wants to make me a hermaphrodite. Tzeentch can't accept me for who I am, keeps insisting on this change bullshit. Sometimes you just need to be yourself and give blood to the blood God, ya know?


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Nurgle. It just looks so fun to be covered in puss, blister, boils & other disgusting deformities.


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

undivided/ renegade i don't worship them they just like me cause i break stuff


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Tzeentch since i like playing with fire. And magic is also fun....


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Khorne. I practically serve him already. However according to a recent survey (hi LV!) I would be just as suited to serving Slaanesh. Whatever, as long as I get to kill and mangle shit up.

I have rage issues as well. And... odd taste. Can I alternate?


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Slaanesh, I could easily see myself sliding into insanity that way.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Slaanesh all the way but I do love the Plague Marines! I wouldnt choose Nurgle out of this reason. Imagine youre about to go out on a date, agghgh fuck, you got zits all over your face. And when you finally get to the actual dinner she throws up because you made her all sick.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

I've got the rage issues for Khorne... But Slaanesh sounds like a better way of self preservation.


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

All of the above. Worshipping but a single of the gods is the way of the weak and single-minded fools!

_but if I had to choose, Tzeentch._


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Probably Tzzentch, you can change worlds on a whim. Thats coll right.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

All of the 4, can't choose. If I had to, I'd narrow it down between Slaneesh, Khorne and Nudrgle, because I am a space wolves player!


----------



## Platypus5 (Apr 7, 2010)

I hear that entering Slaanesh's realm instantly makes you happy. I even here there is what amounts to a brothel early on. The hookers there, according to the Lexicanum, do whatever you want. 

But still, Tau ftw down with chaos.


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Platypus5 said:


> I hear that entering Slaanesh's realm instantly makes you happy. I even here there is what amounts to a brothel early on. The hookers there, according to the Lexicanum, do whatever you want.


Before showing themselves to be Daemonettes and tearing you apart.


----------



## imntdead (Apr 21, 2008)

gen.ahab said:


> Is undivided a choice? I choose all of the above.





Cruor99 said:


> All of the above. Worshipping but a single of the gods is the way of the weak and single-minded fools!



Oh yeah Undivided I mean just check out Abbadon its done wonders for him :victory:


----------



## Othello (Apr 9, 2010)

I'd worship Slaanesh, become a noise marine and melt the faces of my enemies with the ancient power of HEAVY METAL. Otherwize I'd go with Khorne and raise hell across the galaxy.


----------



## Chaosrider (Feb 3, 2010)

ok heres my run down.
Khorne: running round killing people and pilling up their skulls sounds fun!
Nurgle: running round not dying, but doing about crap all in the process.
Slannesh: running round fucking peoples brains out.
Tzeentch: throwing balls of fire and sitting round reading.

i like reading... so... a psyker follower of Nurgle!!!! still get to kill people (use a scythe for it too), cast spells and summon great plagues, undying.... sounds about right.

but i'd run into popa Nurgles embrace after pissing slaneesh off.


----------



## Zenith_of_Mind (Mar 12, 2010)

Othello said:


> I'd worship Slaanesh, become a noise marine and melt the faces of my enemies with the ancient power of HEAVY METAL.


Hell yeah! Noise Marines are awesome, as is heavy metal.

But I think I'd go Tzeentch. Having almost infinite knowledge about everything and the potent psyker abilities are just what I need in life.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Unfortunately if you choose all 4 the God take a dim view of that and your soul gets suck as a Fury, condemned to eternal torment. 

Aramoro


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Aramoro said:


> Unfortunately if you choose all 4 the God take a dim view of that and your soul gets suck as a Fury, condemned to eternal torment.
> 
> Aramoro


Thats said to be only if you keep switching allegience from one god to another, becoming a Fury is the reward for the indecisive. But theres nothing wrong with worshipping all four gods at the same time - which is one concept of Chaos Undivided.


----------



## robot-waffle (Apr 9, 2010)

i say tzeentch, hes shiny and he can do what obama told us but didnt, change!


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Thats said to be only if you keep switching allegience from one god to another, becoming a Fury is the reward for the indecisive. But theres nothing wrong with worshipping all four gods at the same time - which is one concept of Chaos Undivided.


Which implies the black legion is screwed, and the Word Bearers not so much. If that made sense


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Cruor99 said:


> Which implies the black legion is screwed, and the Word Bearers not so much. If that made sense


Not necessarily. The Sons of Horus (before Abaddon became Warmaster and before the Legion was renamed the Black Legion) are noted to have constantly switched allegience between the gods as they drowned in their shame. But since Abaddon took the mantle of leadership, the Legion has a renewed sense of unity (to a degree) and purpose and has embraced Chaos Undivided rather than moping between seperate worship of the gods. 

Abaddon is blessed by all four gods and bears the mark of Chaos Ascendent, I think its safe to assume that the Black Legion now has a unified purpose rather than indecisively shifting their allegience like they did when they first arrived in the Eye of Terror. Thats what I concluded anyway.


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

Malal, choas is too organized.


----------



## theyoutuber (Apr 17, 2010)

Khorne. nothing better then having him tap into my soul giving me the ability to go on a short killing spree before stroking out and having my head explode. Hey if I`m going to die for a cause I don`t believe in I want the enemies telling their grand kids about that crazy guy biting peoples ears off! :biggrin:


----------



## gazcal (Apr 15, 2010)

slaanesh as i like the idea of living to fuck, take drugs and listen to loud music.. every teenagers dream isnt it?


----------



## piotrasdabadman91 (Nov 7, 2009)

I would go with Khorne because Nurgle is disgusting, Tzeench will want to mutate me and Slaanesh will want me to have a sexy time with all sorts of nasties. And nothing would beat being a badass in a CC


----------



## warmaster isaan (Sep 18, 2008)

that's a hard choice for me. i would either go Nurgle or Tzeentch.
Nurgle because as started at the start of the thread along with the chance to choke the imperium so easily with bacterium invisible and yet so powerful. his daemons all though fat and ponderous can use disease and pestilence to destroy the enemies lungs killing them for the inside while you fire at them with daemon bound Bolters and daemon imbued swords!
Tzeentch because no one follower is the same, each follower is different as well as being imbued with some psychic power and great knowledge on controlling the powers of the warp. As well as him and his daemons being bird-like powerful creatures which can strike for the skies to confuse while you can barrage them into submission without even lifting a finger.
in the long run I'd probably go with Tzeentch because knowledge is all, with knowledge you can build things even bigger and more powerful than a imperator titan in all its glory, or even corrupt the titans to do your bidding!!


----------



## Iron Within (Mar 15, 2008)

Though he would want to mutate me to no end, Tzeentch is probably the way that I would go.


----------



## Tzarii (Apr 10, 2010)

Okay. I am posting this knowing full well it will cause the thread to implode:

Imagine this as if you will a 1950s era tv show.

"Son you are finally 13 years old, this means that its time for you to chose which chaos god your going to worship. Now I got someone special to come over to help you chose."

"Awww but dad I wanted to go with Slaanesh because all the really cool kids are doing it!"

All the sudden Abbadon bursts through the door 

"WOWIE ABBADON!" The boy exclaims "Thats right Timmy its me, Abbadon! You may remember me from my countless escapades against the imperium and their foolish ways and my cable tv show My man Abbadon! Now whats this about your choice to worship Slaanesh I have been hearing about?" AAbbadon says merrily as he pulls up a chair made of bones lined with a shredded imp guard uniform as a cushion 

"Well my friends are choosing Slaanesh because they say that when you choose Slaanesh you get three daemonettes as girlfriends and you get to stay up late and listen to metal!"
At this Abbadon chuckles
"Well Timmy what they didn't tell you is about this magical thing called VD. Do you know what VD does timmy?" 
Timmy shakes his head
"Well Timmy it makes it feel like your burning when Pee." To which timmy looks down. 
"Well Timmy if you worship Slaanesh, lets face it your going to get VD. However, if you worship Nurgle you get to be immortal and not get any VD ever again!" Timmy looks up and is happy "But if you choose to worship Nurgle, you are going to smell worse than a wet dog. And you don't want that do you Timmy." Timmy shakes his head "Well then You could choose Tzeentch, who can teach you so much about magic and mysteries that you would never smell bad again!" Timmy smiles at this "But if you do people are going to pick on you for being an intellectual! And nobody wants to be picked on!" to which Timmy nods his head to. "But if you choose Khorne nobody will ever pick on you because they would be afraid of you!" Timmy grins "But if you choose Khorne females will find you scary and not want to date you!" 

"So what do I do Abbadon? It sounds like if I choose one it seems like the bad things counter out the good!" 
"Exactly Timmy!"
"But if I can't choose a chaos god what do I do Abbadon! I want to fight the imperium just like my dad and you!" 
Khorne smiles and pats Timmy on the back
"Its okay Timmy! Just do what I do. If you worship all four chaos gods undivided you get all the good stuff and none of the bad stuff because they all counter each other out! Now what do you think you will choose Timmy?"
"I choose all four chaos gods undivided!"
"Good choice Timmy, Good choice..."

Remember kiddies, unless you want to get VD, smell funny, get picked on, or have girls think you are wierd choose chaos undivided! Why have one chaos god when you can have all four!

I hope this has been a traumatic enough post for everyone here...


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Khorne! for when you need to absoulty positively kill every body!


----------



## robot-waffle (Apr 9, 2010)

ok, 

-Tzeentch because u get alot of options to choose xD
-Nurgle because he actually is a good guy, seriously he cares.
-Khrone because u be a retarded brute till ur smashed or sacraficed
-Slaanesh if u wna have stupid hand like thingies that dont work properly instead of normal hands.

NURGLE, DING DING DING DING!!


who would u worship child of the emperor? u posted nothing but fixes on this thread


----------



## syrabite3 (Apr 19, 2010)

Tzentech,i'd get to frazzle my enemys with blue fire!!!


----------



## Uberfork (Apr 12, 2010)

Probably Malal or Slaanesh.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

Khorne, for his rage will succumb to all! well, personally speaking i think hes the coolest because hes not:

A.) Perfect or tries to be perfect, pink, good looking, girly, and does not worry about his gender for which Slaanesh fails so bad.

B.) Knowledge may be power, but strength is also a key component and also the will and aggresivness to make it known. Tzeentch just seems boring because he's constantly planning and takes him awhile to really do anything interesting.

C.) Disease, grossness, garbage, etc. lol thats Nurgle. only cool thing is Nurglings and Zombie plague. haha.

Khorne appeals to me because he's rash, spontaneous and just likes to get things done. His followers and daemons look awesome and there is really nothing complicated about him and his one objective is straightforward and simple: Kill!! lol


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Looking at there track records, and the life styles each cult follows I would probably follow undivided since that path gives the most freedom of choice, and the highest quality of life for the individual (With the exception of those with unbalanced personalities). However if I was forced to choose I would probably go khorn or Slaanesh mainly for how the positive features of the other two don't appeal to me. Nurgle save his followers from pain and fear of death both of which I have little concern for (Almost died of a illness already and only 23), and although I find tzeentch appealing for the offer of knowledge I would never get past the deterministic life style he offers. 

Don't get me wrong Slaanesh, and khorn have draw backs they just don't seem as detrimental to me. I would follow khorn because of the simplicity of the life offered, and the intoxicating feeling of just letting go to murderous impulses and being rewarded for doing so. As for slaanesh I got to say a life of gratifying ones self doesn't sound that different from what most of us do already, just be sure to keep it somewhat in check so you don't become some disgusting monster, and your set.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

You more or less outlined my reason for choosing Khorne. If it came to making this choice... ultimately I don`t think I`d care anymore so I`d let loose every murderous impulse I`ve ever felt and let it all end.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Khorne I would have to go Khorne, Tzeentch is a close second.


----------



## Cyrion (Apr 17, 2010)

Tzeentch probably, although I find Nurgle strangely appealing and I don't know why :\


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

I think slaanesh would be great for awhile, but you become numb to all of it after a little while and lose the ability to feel happy unless you unleash extreme torture but in the moments that you aren't you're the one being tortured, being stuck in frustration of psychosis and unable to feel anything other than numb emotion and the lows. I'll pass. 

Khorne, you're prolly going to die relatively soon, whether you kick ass or not when you're squadmates get bored youre gonna be missing limbs or dead. 

Tzeentch has everything ordained ahead of time and you are not free whatsoever.

Nurgle would have to be the best of them, you lose physical feeling but nurglings and such seem genuinely happy spreading their pestilence around and watching things get sick and sometimes healing themselves and making their race stronger for it. As disgusting and bloated as you are you will be the happiest it seems with papa.


----------



## Uberfork (Apr 12, 2010)

Mhm, I think my favourite god would be the laughing god, but then he's definitively not one of the chaos gods. 
-
Did you got that avatar from deviantart Lucio? I think I've seen it there


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

Yea, I believe so. its been awhile since i got it.


----------



## daxxglax (Apr 24, 2010)

Tzeentch. His penchant for manipulation, scheming, and sorcery caught my eye early on. Having supreme power over the space time continuum appeals to me far more that being a bloated zombie or an axe-wielding lunatic


----------



## hekje (Apr 24, 2010)

daxxglax said:


> Tzeentch. His penchant for manipulation, scheming, and sorcery caught my eye early on. Having supreme power over the space time continuum appeals to me far more that being a bloated zombie or an axe-wielding lunatic


This, also I enjoy reading. 

the whole dust part suck though


----------



## daxxglax (Apr 24, 2010)

That's only if you were a Thousand Son, though, at the time of the heresy, and had no psychic powers. That excludes most people, though, so you should be good!


----------



## GReaper666 (Aug 22, 2009)

Tzeentch= WIN


----------



## Keen4e (Apr 19, 2010)

Either Slaanesh or Tzeentch, because these two are much more subtle, Slaanesh is quite fascinating because he can make you suffer and you still enjoy it, but because he's too perverse I think I would vote for Tzeentch especially because i don't see anything bad in change it makes life more interesting.


----------



## General Disarray (Apr 28, 2010)

got to be slaanesh, existing just living for yourself in a brilliant hedonistic lifestyle, would definatily be the most fun, 
though tzeentch is appealing with all the knowledghe you could wish for, though the mutating would be a bit of a downer


----------



## warmaster isaan (Sep 18, 2008)

Uberfork said:


> Malal or Slaanesh.


who the heck is Malal i've never heard of him only ever the two Demi-Gods mentioned in the first two soul drinker books and the one god mentioned in the second space wolf book.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

warmaster isaan said:


> who the heck is Malal i've never heard of him only ever the two Demi-Gods mentioned in the first two soul drinker books and the one god mentioned in the second space wolf book.


He's an outcast chaos god (GW lost him due to the creator's copyright). He represents chaos's tendency to destroy itself. His followers are feared by other god's champions because they actively hunt down and kill chaos followers (even others that worship Malal). His champions usually arise from the oppressed, downtrodden and self-hating. Malal's symbol is a vertically bisected skull half black & half white. The CSM chapter The Sons of Malice are rumoured to worship Malal.

Personally I wouldn't count Malal as a chaos god. He's nowhere near as powerful as the other 4 'true' gods. The fact that he can manifest himself in the physical realm suggests that he is just a Greater Daemon (An extremely powerful and influential and independent greater daemon).


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

daxxglax said:


> Tzeentch. His penchant for manipulation, scheming, and sorcery caught my eye early on. Having supreme power over the space time continuum appeals to me far more that being a bloated zombie or an axe-wielding lunatic


WOE GO, BLOATED ZOMBIES! I'm always sick, but not slowed down by it, plus GO ZOMBIES!


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

I reckon i would go for slaanesh, though i would be slaaneshes accountant!

"Dark Prince, it appears as if another 3 eldar souls have made thier way into your bank account, congratulations you have enough now to pay for that cruise ship you wanted. Shall i make the transaction for you?"

"Yes please loyal accountant of mine, then afterwads get yourself some PPP- Pizza, Porn and Pimms"

"Yes sir, shall i get you some PPP?"

"Why not, can never have enoguh PPP"


----------



## papa nurgle (Jan 11, 2010)

I would go Nurgle. The ability to forfeit pain and discomfort, spread disease, be almost immortal and still be loved by your god is too good an opportunity to pass off.

Tzeench is still awesome though. the ability to cast lightning from your fingers and hurl blue orbs of fire. SWEEEEEEET! 

In my opinion, if you worship Khorne or Slaanesh, one way or another you just end up like this -:crazy:


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

tzeentch cause im already plotting on how to take out my friends in 40k when i get back to jersey.

or khorne cause i get very KILL!MAIM!BURN! when losing because of dice.(already burned 1 set as a warning to my others to show what happens when they fail :threaten: )
^no just kidding^


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Khorne because fighting just for fighting, epic bloodshed, and skull thrones appeal to me.
Or Slaanesh for reasons already stated.


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

^ Maybe you should ask tzeentch to turn you into an ork? Lots of fightin just for fightin and no weird mutations or chance to turn into a spawn. Besides orks are funny.


----------



## markusgrey (Jun 4, 2010)

The Chaos God of my choice, well it would have to be Nurgle. Sure he's neutral in his evilness, he doesn't care that he's evil he just is and well I think it would be fun gathering fungus and other poisonous chemicals to the great pot and seeing the bubbling slime and infested ichorous liquid just live in death. The stench would eventually become my cologne and the festers and boils and all those fun little things would be beauty marks, and I think I would pierce them with rusty nails and hope to get Tetanus so I can add that to the pot as well. Also to be with Grandfather Nurgle would mean a lot, and well I could just sleep by the cauldron of pestilent concoctions with my head laying on Nurgle's great big body of putridity and decay. All in all Nurgle seems like the best choice for those who are in a constant state of drear and despair.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Lucio said:


> ^ Maybe you should ask tzeentch to turn you into an ork? Lots of fightin just for fightin and no weird mutations or chance to turn into a spawn. Besides orks are funny.


but there are no skull thrones with orks. Plus, I dont want to be as dumb as a rock


----------



## CaptainWertze (Dec 5, 2009)

Well, now I know why this site is called heresy online... I should have you all reported to the Ordo Hereticus! :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

CaptainWertze said:


> Well, now I know why this site is called heresy online... I should have you all reported to the Ordo Hereticus! :nono: :nono: :nono:


The lapdogs of the False Emperor will not save you from the grip of the Dark Gods.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Death to the false Emperor!


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

For the Emperor!!!!

BURN, BURN, BURN!!!!

Although, being an Anarchist appeals to me. So, if I had to choose something, it would probably be Tzeentch....although, I hope I would also be a psyker in the 40k universe, cause I just don't want to have any type of tentacle or third arm.


----------



## markusgrey (Jun 4, 2010)

SteelSpectre said:


> For the Emperor!!!!
> 
> BURN, BURN, BURN!!!!
> 
> Although, being an Anarchist appeals to me. So, if I had to choose something, it would probably be Tzeentch....although, I hope I would also be a psyker in the 40k universe, cause I just don't want to have any type of tentacle or third arm.


Oh it's nothing you won't care about in a few decades, just a few different mutations here and there and perhaps if Khorne likes you you won't care at all and would just like Burn Maim and Kill anything that crosses your path. Or maybe you could learn to mutate yourself with Slaanesh's blessings. Hundreds of different possibilities.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Tzeentch, knowing practically everything and being able to twist other's fates? Yes please!

'Oh, what was that? You don't like my third eye? Ok, one moment... there we are, as you walk outside you'll be run over by a taxi going too fast to stop. Then we'll see how you like it.'

Midnight


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

DeathJester921 said:


> but there are no skull thrones with orks. Plus, I dont want to be as dumb as a rock


I suppose
touche


----------



## Tuck3r (Apr 9, 2010)

slaanesh. simply because i like the idea of literally fucking ppl's brains out. i know ppl use the expression alot but to literally actually do it... fuck someone so good that their brains liquify and leak out their ears or something... yeah sounds fun... that and i hate being sick and don't like being angry... and tzentch well his own plots foil other plots of his....:headbutt: too much work


----------



## popeyethesailor (Jun 28, 2010)

even tho i like tzeentch and khorne id probably follw nurgle or slaanesh cus your less likely to get backstabbed by them


----------



## Belthazor Aurellius (Jan 16, 2009)

Well, I stopped reading the replies at page 5 or 6, I think... I skipped to the end here 'cause there's some awesome joke posts, but I haven't the time to read them right now... Tzarii, your 1950s era post (page 4) = awesome. +rep

Now to answer the poster's question:

Of the four primary Chaos gods, if I had to pick one, and only one...

Khorne would be a good choice. The Chaos god of carnage is also considered the god of martial pride, heroic combat, and honor as well as blind rage, bloodlust and super strength. Khorne's followers are not bloodthirsty madmen, they're smart, proud, honorable bloodthirsty madmen. They're honest. They just want to kill you, take your head and spill your blood. No mishmash of words or lies or deciet. That's Tzeentch's field.

Nurgle would be a good choice too. The chaos god of death (Nurgle=Nergal)? Sure! I like some gothic style stuff. Even have a "Reduce, Reuse, Reanimate" Image on my computer, three bent skeletal arms, pointing at the next in a triangle with a skull in the middle. Obviously, Death Guard don't decorate much, but when they do, it's with symbols of death. Though, the Imperium does the same thing... probably why I love worshipping the fifth, most powerful Chaos god, Revelation (Read "The Last Church" in "Tales of Heresy"). Suppose, the only downside is, I don't like pus, slime or the smell of rotten lobster trailing behind me (Yes, lobster. If you think rotten beef or cabbage is bad, try rotten lobster). Better go with a god who likes aphrodesiac incense...

Tzeentch. Hmm. The difference between "Parsely Sage Rosemary and Thyme" and "Frankincense and Myrrh", honestly, depends on whether you worship Slaanesh or Tzeentch. Both like burnt offerings, though sometimes the offering is a world or two. Tzeentch seems to like not destroying, but rather, recreating. Like an artist who can't seem to put the brush down fifty years after he first finished his masterpiece. Tzeench would be good, if only because you could constantly come back to something you'd already done and make "improvements" as you saw fit.

Slaanesh. Awesome theory, terrifying reality. Aside from magical VD, as Abbaddon put it, Slaanesh is the god of experience, pleasure and knowledge. People often confuse Tzeentch, the Chaos god of change and revolution (the very name T'zeentch can be pronounced as "Zenitch", which is suspiciously similar to Zenith, the word for the climax in a society's progress, the point from which society stops improving and starts decaying.) with the Chaos god of knowledge, Slaanesh. It is Slaanesh who is the keeper of secrets, not Tzeentch, and for that, I would say, if I sought to know many things, I would not be a sorceror for Tzeentch. Khorne's capable of elevating very level headed generals who let go of their sanity in the thick of battle, and Nurgle champions those who do not fear death, but actually put themselves in harms way, simply to share Nurgle's blessings. Tzeentch is a capricious and fickle god of chance and lies, and his minions are not to be trusted. But Slaanesh? Slaanesh is a god of knowledge. Pure, unadulterated, unfettered and unleashed. To champion Slaanesh, sanity must be forsaken more than any other. Sure you get mouth hugs from Daemonettes on your down time, and they're kind enough to only use teeth when you ask for it. Sure, you get to dress in fine silks and power armor, and an extra pair of genitals, or perhaps even a prehensile barbed tail (for your imagination), but when it comes down to it Slaanesh terrifies me the most. Slaanesh gives you secrets you could only dream of. Damning secrets which will burn your soul simply for knowing them. Horrifying secrets of how the universe will end and a certain knowledge that if you share these secrets, you will cease to exist before you can get the first sylable out. Slaanesh terrifies me, and that is why I would choose Slaanesh. Not for the greased up Daemonettes gone wild, not for the face-melting metal-bands in Slaanesh's armies. Simply because at the end of the day, Slaanesh scares me, and that means, by serving Slaanesh, I will terrify my enemies far greater than I could by being blessed by any other Chaos god.

Then again, I serve the Immortal God-Emperor of Man, the fifth god of the Warp, the Fifth Chaos God, who is more powerful than the four Chaos gods combined, for he was able to banish all four to the Eye. Not one, not three, but all four. So, the point is moot.


----------



## LordofEndTimes999 (Jun 28, 2010)

either Khorne or Nurgle. Khorne because i would love taking skulls for the skull throne and yelling blood for the blood god alot. Nurgle because you wouldnt die from sickness or age and because you could take huge amounts of punishment and get back up plus you get to infect your ememys with really horrible diseases. Plus no other chaos god loves like old father nurgle


----------



## 666JasonDark666 (Jul 2, 2010)

Khorne probably cuz I have a liking for bloodshed and slaughter and I too have a considerable collection of melee combat weapons
And even if he dose not care about if it' s me who is getting salughtered or my enemy I would still worship him.

btw... BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD !!! in lord Crull' s style


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Been serving blood to the blood god since 1993 and will keep on


----------



## Harlequinn Farsight (Feb 27, 2010)

gotta say tzenetch who else can have a longer none-diseased life span


----------

